# What is the nicest & most sincere thing a person has ever said to you?



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Mine was when my aunt who usually never has anything nice to say randomly said "this song reminds me of you". I asked her why and she said "because you see the beauty in the smallest things that most people tend to ignore".

It's nice to know that somebody is watching you and finding positives.


----------



## Psychologist (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats beautiful. Its a rare quality in people and can really make the difference between a fulfilled and empty life. Its all about perspective. 

Ive never had anyone give me such a deep compliment. Im jealous .


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

'You don't realise this, but you're really kind of great, you know?'

A friend told me this randomly when we were out for a walk. I told him what he meant by it and he said that I was just a really interesting character, that I always had stories to tell and that my life somehow seemed mysterious and intriguing. For someone who thinks they lead a dull life, it was amazing to hear.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

"Aren't you just the sweetest thing! I love you so much!" One of the last things I heard my Grandmother say before she died a couple months ago. She never had anything bad to sayabout anyone and always loved everyone for who they were. She found a reason to love even the cruelest and most terrible people. A true saint. RIP Grannamarie!!!!!


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

"Are you alright my son". (not said by my dad)

Said softly by a kind stranger crouching down looking with great sympathy at me as tears streamed down my face despite my attempts to hold them back as I sat on the train. Over something incredibly trivial.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

"You're beautiful, Daniela, and it's only a matter of time until you see it too." - Friend who wrote me a letter in school.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

"you deserve the absolute best because there are not many people like you out there". I do not know what i did to have something like that said to me, she is one of the loveliest people!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

your a cool kid


----------



## Somiawaheed (Sep 17, 2012)

"I want to fulfill your wishes"
"If you want to be success person you have to face out the world with confident"
Said by my friend "Saadat Ansari"

"If you want a judge a person is bad or good use your sixth sense and don't be afraid. Just be broad and straightforward" 
Said my Mother


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

"You're actually really good with ppl"


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably something my best friend has said to me, I'm having a mind block now though. (I know, why post now then? For some reason I just needed to.)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

'Have a nice day!'

Usually I try to say that to my all my customers, and sometimes they say it back to me - makes my day


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

you are a beautiful artist


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

"Anyway, I like you. You're creative about body disposal."


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

''You're a nice person''


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

"i like the way you chew your food."

i was in heaven for the rest of the day.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

"If I was 20 years younger I could think of nothing better than spending a Saturday night with you" - obviously said to me quite a while ago!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

From my grandson:

"You're the best YaYa (grandma) in the whole world and I love you more than I love anything in the whole world. But I love video games too and would be sad for the rest of my life if they went away. But I love you too, YaYa."


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't want to leave personal stuff written by others here too long, so I'd appreciate it if no one quoted these.

I don't know if this is _the_ most applicable thing said to me, but it's what I thought of. This is from a friend talking about how the way I think is what he values most about me:



> This includes your goodness; this includes the sweetness attached forever to your name. And the skepticism, and the cynicism, and more than that the honesty, and the high standards, by which you can say what you said in the first paragraph, and by which I know I can value that much more what you said in the next. And the hard logic, and the soft sensitivity.


My other friend has said many nice things to me. It's hard to pick something out. I found these skimming old e-mails:



> i would motivate you lots if i had good ways of being motivational. i'm not really sure what to say, though. to me, it seems so completely obvious that you are awesome and capable, and i'm sort of at a loss for words to explain that to you. in a "root" sort of way, i know that you can get things done. i've seen it. and been very impressed. you are talented, yo.





> you *are* good. you are exceptional. and you are capable of doing exceptional things. wish i had some way of showing you that. i know that you are good. i have absolute confidence in that thought. have never doubted your abilities. wish you would see those things about yourself, wish you would see your awesomeness.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

"You have alot of potential, you just need to realize it yourself" - A friend of mine.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Someone once told me that I am a good person. It feels great having to hear that from someone else. It's good they don't think I'm a b*tch just like the rest of the world does.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

only 1 that springs to mind was what a girl from canada told me on SAS. Can't check the messege without closing this page but something along the lines of 'I look forward to messages from u. Your the only one who really talks to me here'. At the time i said "awwwww" outloud. Nowdays we don't talk, mayby i'll message her in a bit...


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

Rich19 said:


> only 1 that springs to mind was what a girl from canada told me on SAS. Can't check the messege without closing this page but something along the lines of 'I look forward to messages from u. Your the only one who really talks to me here'. At the time i said "awwwww" outloud. Nowdays we don't talk, mayby i'll message her in a bit...


I say go for it.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

A few weeks before my gf died, she told me:

I want to spend the rest of my life, forever with you

I want to have your babies

I want to grow old with you

I want to sit our grandkids on our laps, next to each other, and just hold your hand

God she was an amazing woman. God I miss her.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

"Thank you so much! Your always here for me when no one else is."


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Shortly before my boyfriend died, he said "You are the love of my life." That was so long ago.


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

When I was working in a restaurant (I am a girl), and I went to the bar to order a drink for customer. 

An older male worker went up next, stood beside me and loudly ordered a customer's drink, overtaking me in the queue. 

The bar guy says 'Sorry, you gotta wait your turn mate. Greenee here first'. 

The older waiter goes 'Oh sorry, greenee didn't know you were in front of me'. 

To the bar guy, he asks 'Why can't you do my order first?'. (for some reason)

The bar guy then goes 'Well, greenee is prettier than you'. 

lol hurhur.

And this too (nooo I was not compared to a man this time): a complete stranger I began chatting to whilst waiting for the bus said I was pretty. @[email protected]


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

"You're the nicest person I've met in my life."


----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)

_"papa looves youu, and that's the name of that tuune.~"_
-my Papa. (RIP.)

"If I could choose you or any other girl in the world, I would choose you, _over and over and over_." - boyfriend.


I've been lucky enough to have quite a few sincere and sweet things said to me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"Here...these pills are yours"
"These pills are mine"
"Let's get this over with"


----------

